# Spiked accessories



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

At a local fair in Attleboro Massachusetts, I was pulled off to the side by a police officer patrolling the fair. Upon reaching the spot he asked me to remove my spiked wristband and give it to him. I complied and handed it to him, asking if there was something wrong. When he told me that the ownership of spikes was a state felony, I stood there confused and scared. I'd never heard of this law and was completely bewildered as to its existence. 

When the officer finished taking down my information from my driver's permit, he asked to feel my person for any other weapons. After which, he told me that I'd recieve a court notice in the mail and would be told what was going to happen at the hearing. Now, keeping in mind that I had absolutely no knowledge of this law, and this would have been my first ever offense, what can I expect?

A bit more information; This morning my mother called the North Attleboro (where the fair was held) police department and was informed that nothing had been filed under my name. Meaning that the officer could have simply given me a warning or hadn't filed the papers yet.

Now for my argument: Spikes are sold everywhere around Massachusetts, specifically around the local area that I live in. Every halloween a store that comes around during that time has a lot of scary spooky thing in the store, along with spiked accessories hanging from its shelves. The local mall contains a couple of stores that sell spiked clothing AND accessories, under no ban or prohibition. Now in full detail, the accessory in question that I was wearing was a 1-inch wide faux leather belt about a foot in length, double wrapped around my wrist. it was adorned with five 1/2 inch tall tree spikes not more than a centemeter thick. The belt I'd purchased with studs on it, but had removed the studs and replaced it with spikes I'd bought online. From a website I'd bought a studded wristband, a sticker, and a couple other things from as well. Never have I seen a warning on the site about banning its sales in certain states that prohibit spikes by issue of state law. Many other sites do show these bans on certain items, but not this one.

Now, I have my order form from my order history on the site showing the sale and its contents and location it was shipped to: my adress in Attleboro, MA.

Please tell me what to do, and what to expect at the trial, if any comes at all.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This lovely cuff bracelet boasts two rows of outer studs and a middle row of spikes!











Ever so goth! 
BLESSED BESUMMERWITCH​


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

_Now for my argument: Spikes are sold everywhere around Massachusetts, specifically around the local area that I live in.
_*So aren't illegal narcotics but last I heard, they were not legal either.

*_Now in full detail, the accessory in question that I was wearing was a 1-inch wide faux leather belt about a foot in length, double wrapped around my wrist. it was adorned with five 1/2 inch tall tree spikes not more than a centemeter thick. The belt I'd purchased with studs on it, but had removed the studs and replaced it with spikes I'd bought online.
_*So, you freely admit to altering said leather gear without a Massachusetts "Leather Altering" permit. If I were you, I would retain counsel.

*_From a website I'd bought a studded wristband, a sticker, and a couple other things from as well. Never have I seen a warning on the site about banning its sales in certain states that prohibit spikes by issue of state law. Many other sites do show these bans on certain items, but not this one.
_*The Rathskeller is long closed and the year 1984 wants their accessories back. *


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It is Illegal in this state Per:

M.G.L Chapter 269 Section10 Part B

"or any armband, made with leather which has metallic spikes, points or studs or any similar device made from any other substance or a cestus or similar material weighted with metal or other substance and worn on the hand," 

Answered


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Unregistered said:


> Please tell me what to do, and what to expect at the trial, if any comes at all.


 Attleboro district court... hmmm  either CWOF or dismissed with court cost... Your not going to be heading to the big house for this... plead your case all ya want. Ignorance of the law is not an excuse in the courts eyes. I really wouldn't lose sleep over it tho...


----------

